# Alarm system thoughts?



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone have any good advice on how to take a keyless entry and turn it into an alarm system using the stock keypad/key piece? I know I could probably get an aftermarket and bypass the remote pad on the key but i'm trying to avoid if possible. I know one of you GTO freaks have figured this out help me protect my new baby!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The stock system goes off opening the hood or doors and the only way to steal it is with a tow truck or the key. IMHO a garage is the best deterrent anyways.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> The stock system goes off opening the hood or doors and the only way to steal it is with a tow truck or the key. IMHO a garage is the best deterrent anyways.


So even tho the manual says keyless entry its kinda like an alarm system without alarm?


----------

